# Be on the lookout for gamers wearing ski masks



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

PUTNAM, Conn. - Two armed thugs tried to rob a line of people waiting to buy the new Playstation 3 gaming console early Friday and shot one who refused to give up the money, authorities said.

The two confronted 15 to 20 people who were in line outside a Wal-Mart store shortly after 3 a.m. and demanded money, said Lt. J. Paul Vance, a spokesman for the state police. The new Sony consoles are selling for around $500 to $600.

"One of the patrons resisted. That patron was shot," Vance said.

Vance said police were searching for the suspects, both believed to be in their teens. He said one was wearing a ski mask and brandishing a handgun, and the other had what appeared to be a shotgun.

Short supplies of the PS3 and strong demand led to lines of buyers, some waiting for days, outside stores across the country.

In Palmdale, Calif., authorities shut down a Super Wal-Mart after some shoppers got rowdy late Wednesday. *In West Bend, Wis., a 19-year-old man was injured when he ran into a pole racing with 50 others for one of 10 spots outside a Wal-Mart.*

In Lexington, Ky., police were investigating a drive-by shooting that hit four people with BB pellets outside a Best Buy store, causing minor injuries, according to WKYT, whose own reporter was hit as she interviewed buyers in line.

A Best Buy in Boston, aware it had only 140 of the consoles, got smart - its employees gave out tickets to the first 140 people in line so everyone could go home.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Gaming is tuff bidnizz.
*
PlayStation 3 nabbed at gunpoint in LV Mall lot*
The Morning Call 
A 17-year-old boy was robbed at gunpoint today in a parking lot at the Lehigh Valley Mall for his new PlayStation 3 console, less than 12 hours after the game was released to the public, police said.

No one was injured but the man escaped with the boy's game console.

The boy left the mall with two friends about 11:10 a.m. and sat in the rear seat of a car, police said. A man walked up, used a black handgun to tap the window where the boy was sitting and demanded the game console, police said.

The robber opened the car door, put the gun to the boy's neck and took the console, police said. The man ran away. Someone in a car picked him up and they sped away.

Police described the man as being in his late 20s, about 5 feet 8 inches tall, weighing between 130 to 140 pounds and wearing a black hooded shirt and black pants.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

LOL, Sorry, but as much as I like gaming, there's no way I'd be silly enough to sleep outside a store in line, or stampede over other humans, or even pay top dollar for what will cost a lot less a year from now (as well as having the bugs worked out of the originals). Sony lied about this new console anyway, it can't play all of the PS1 and 2 games like they said it could.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I heard a funny story from an acquaintance. For all I know it could be made up but it was funny.

He was in line for for a PS3 and the line was long. He had the luck to get in line early so he was #8 in line. This store told the people in line that they would only allow 9 people in line as they were only receiving 7 PS3s. The two other people were there in case the first few people left the line.

The kids in front were being jerks and if you left the line you were out for good. This guy negotiated with all of the people in line - he'd go down to the coffee shop on the corner and buy everyone a cup 'o joe if they would hold his place for him. The kids up front didn't mind because being #8 he wasn't going to get a console.

He came back to the line with 9 hot cups of coffee. The kids were nicer after that but still PITAS. It wasn't long before some of the kids up front had to make a run for the facilities. These kids weren't going to get their same spot in line!!! They had to go to the end!

Moral of the story: Be nice to those around you. The first 7 cups of coffee had ex-lax in it. The last two guys got the PS3 they wanted.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for moving this thread guys! It was paranormal and I couldn't move it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I posted a sticky in Paranormal aboout that very thing. I hope everyone reads it and complies accordingly.

IMO about this Playstation thing, anyone standing outside in the middle of the night when a place is closed, with a bunch of strangers especially in suspect neighborhoods, need to be robbed for being so ****ing stupid. Video game technology isn't worth losing your life over people. On second thought, this is one of those cases where the argument for natural selection comes into play quite admirably. So yeah, go ahead and stand in those lines. Young punks in their caddies listening to to Rap on the sonic setting, wearing your hoodies...you know where the meat is. Time to start weeding out the chaff.


----------

